# Pictures of the Furry Trio



## Menmy3dogs (Sep 9, 2011)

This is Huck, Callie and Wyatt


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello and welcome! You've got some cute doggies there!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

:wave:Welcome and great pics


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Welcome and great pics!! My parents live in San Diego and I usually make it out there at least once a year. Glad you guys made it through the black out okay!


----------



## Menmy3dogs (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you for the welcome. Yes we made it through the blackout!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I just posted in your introduction that you should post pics, now i see that you already have!

What a great looking pack you have! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Menmy3dogs (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks, they are pretty fun and keep me on my toes I am a hobby photographer so I take alot of pictures
This is Huck on a hike in the Aqua Caliente Wilderness along the Pacfic Crest Trail









This is Wyatt with our new filly, Leah









Wyatt, Huck and I at Red Tahquitz Peak in the San Gorgornio Mountains









Callie and Huck running at the beach











Miss Callie doing the dog walk


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Love the agility pics. I am so jealous you can let your dogs hike leash free, I wish I could, the picture opportunities are so much better. 

Your pups are gorgeous.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Your dogs live a very good life.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Fantastic photos and your dogs are beautiful!


----------

